# questions about the application process



## McBlairRson (30 Nov 2011)

hi, im currently in grade 12 and i am preparing to apply for ROTP program.
In the application section where choosing 3 occupations of my interest, where can i  find the list of occupations Rmc offers? it seems the package i received doesn't tell me that. I want to hand in my application as soon as possible. And also, does anyone know the approximate number of people who applied last year for this program?. i just want to know. Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2011)

www.forces.gc.ca


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2011)

Shouldn't even do this but here are the Degree Programmes offered at RMC and here is the list of Officer trades.  You can go through them and see what degree is required or preferred.  RMC does not offer occupations.

I see CDN Aviator beat me to it.   ;D

Oh, and just to add:  Since you are a Grade 12 student preparing to apply for ROTP, I suggest you start using proper capitalization, punctuation, etc in your posts.


----------



## McBlairRson (30 Nov 2011)

Thank you for the information! 
I greatly appreciate your help and thanks for the tip.  :nod:

Just curious, are both of you currently deployed/serving/studying at RMC?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2011)

McBlairRson said:
			
		

> Just curious, are both of you currently deployed/serving/studying at RMC?



I am not deployed or studying at RMC.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2011)

Currently serving, not at RMC.  Officers.....pfft.


----------

